# كتاب جميل عن الطاقة الشمسية



## مازن45 (8 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بدون تطويل عليكم 
الكتاب في المرفقات يارب يعجبكم​


----------



## نبيه الدياب (9 مارس 2008)

مشكور ع المجهود 
واكيد عجبنا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على مبادرتك الطيبة .

وجزاك الله الف خير .

وننتظر مشاركتك القادمة .


البغدادي


----------



## المهندسHD (10 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك بس ممكن سؤال:
power from the sun هذا اسم الكتاب ممكن توفيره


----------



## مازن45 (10 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الكتاب الذي تريده موجود بالمرفقات (علشان ماتقولش بس إننا حارمينك من حاجه):68: 

اللهم إجعلنا من الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه
قولوا أمين

الملف مش عارف أرفعه إستوننا والله هأرفعه​


----------



## رموش النجلاء (12 مارس 2008)

يعطيك العافيـــــــه ..


----------



## كلاوسيس (12 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## tariqsamer (12 مارس 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## اراس الكردي (25 يونيو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور 
كتاب جميل جدا


----------



## مودااا (25 يونيو 2008)

الف شكر يا مازن و ربنا يوفقك


----------



## eg_waleed (26 يونيو 2008)

thanks man


----------



## abu jakob (26 يونيو 2008)

salam

thanke you


please do you have it in german

salam
basim


----------



## المهندس العيساوي (3 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لهذا الكتاب القيم:15:والله كلش فادني


----------



## fadi kabes (6 يوليو 2008)

ممتاز يا باشا


----------



## virtualknight (7 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Saadeh Abu_Saadeh (7 يوليو 2008)

مشكور ع المجهود


----------



## صديق القمر (8 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووررر


----------



## أبو عبد الفتاح (14 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الحارثي2 (15 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## هانى باور (16 يوليو 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررا جزيلا


----------



## التكله (17 يوليو 2008)

شكرالهذا الكتاب القيم فى الطاقه الشمسيه
اخوكم المهنس حسام الين مصطفى


----------



## عقيل يوسف (18 يوليو 2008)

وفقكم الله لفعل الخيرات ونسأل الله ان يكثر من امثالكم


----------



## محمود222 (21 يوليو 2008)

:58::58:

جــــــزاااكـ اللــــــــه خيــــــــــرااا ... 

:d :84: :84:


----------



## salwan (21 يوليو 2008)

اشكرك اخي جزيل الشكر عالمجهود الرائع وياريت تفيدونا بخبراتكم 
كيف يمكن تصنيع خلية شمسية لتوليد من 5 الى 10 امبير وكم تكون تكلفتها ومدى فعاليتها بالساعات والموجودة الجاهزة كم يبلغ ثمنها وتسلمون


----------



## الفاضل (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## كناوية (12 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## ENG-COOL (13 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك............. ممكن تشرح لنا كيفية تجهيز الواح الطاقة الشمسية فوق المنازل


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير

كنت فى حاجة لهذا الكتاب


----------



## مصعد هندسي (13 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله لك


----------



## invader911 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافيه اخوي على الجهد الرائع والمبذول

والله انك قمة في الروعه لا عدمنا تميزك


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

ياريت ياشباب لو حد يقدر يجيب لنا كتاب يكون بيتكلم 
thermal efficency & opticall eeficency 
of collector


----------



## fmharfoush (14 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر يا مازن و ربنا يوفقك


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك
لم اقرأ الكتاب بعد ولكن يبدو انه مفيد


----------



## هشام المتوكل (18 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس ميتو (21 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mhours67 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً
حورس


----------



## اخ اسماعيل (25 نوفمبر 2008)

====================
:30:زودك الله من تقاك
ومن النار وقاك
و للفضيلة هداك
وللجنة دعاك
والفردوس مأواك:30:
====================
:15::2::16::1:​


----------



## أسامة الداية (2 يناير 2009)

مازن45 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> بدون تطويل عليكم
> 
> الكتاب في المرفقات يارب يعجبكم​


 جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المشاركة , وبالمناسبة نقترح عى إدارة المنتدى الكريمة طرح موضوع الطاقة المتجددة ولاسيما الشمسية والرياح في باب مستقل لتبادل المعلومات الهندسية والتقنية الخاصة ولهم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## أسامة الداية (2 يناير 2009)

مازن45 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> بدون تطويل عليكم
> 
> الكتاب في المرفقات يارب يعجبكم​


 جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المشاركة , وبالمناسبة نقترح على إدارة المنتدى الكريمة طرح موضوع الطاقة المتجددة ولاسيما الشمسية والرياح في باب مستقل لتبادل المعلومات الهندسية والتقنية الخاصة ولهم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## مؤمن فا (4 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رامي 1980سوريا (4 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
موضوع الطاقة الشمسية مهم جدا بالنسبة الي كوني مهندس بيئة واحب ان اطلع على هذا الموضوع لكنني حاولت ان احمل ملف واقراه لكن التحميل لا يكون بشكل جيد ارجو ارساله الي عبر عنواني الالكتروني وانا شاكر لكم جهودكم


----------



## salwan (9 فبراير 2009)

invader911 قال:


> يعطيك العافيه اخوي على الجهد الرائع والمبذول
> 
> والله انك قمة في الروعه لا عدمنا تميزك



شكرا لكم اخواني عالمجهود الرائع


----------



## mmaee87 (26 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور.


----------



## zeyad Mufeez (22 سبتمبر 2009)

كتاب ومجهود قيم ونتمنى الحصول على كتب اخرى في نفس المجالات


----------



## م احمد خلف (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااا *


----------



## العراق نيو (23 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر مهندس مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااازن تحياتي


----------



## المهندس محمد ياسين (25 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر يا مازن ونتمنى لك الموفقية والتواصل


----------



## ahmad_ang50 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا......... ورزقك الله الجنه


----------



## ahnedahmeden (26 سبتمبر 2009)

thakxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## سمير شربك (4 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على الجهود


----------



## Securitysuite (4 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## قيس مصطفى (5 أكتوبر 2009)

thank you


----------



## عباس44 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
أريد كتابا عن الطاقة الشمسية باللغة العربية, هل هذا ممكن؟


----------



## ايمن فتحى جوده (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا هندسه


----------



## kasm95 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا الكتاب


----------



## المهندس محمد ياسين (23 نوفمبر 2009)

شباب اشلون احمل الكتاب رجاءا ؟؟؟؟


----------



## m_bajoory (1 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن اى حد يساعدنى فى الحصول على كتاب عن الطاقه


----------



## alshabany (1 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اللة يطول عمرك


----------



## sred (1 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عقيل الشيخ عيسى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا العمل
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nartop (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مشششششششششششششششششششششكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## wamidh abd (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد قرين (14 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ياأخي


----------



## elsalhien (19 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mihikal (14 مايو 2010)

الف شكر على الكتاب​


----------



## حسام محمد (15 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## الكبير74 (30 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزاك اللة خير


----------



## إبن جبير (30 مايو 2010)

أشكرك أخي الفاضل ، جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## اياد الفلسطيني (31 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخي


----------



## عادل 1980 (31 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## kareem moh (2 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## maghmoor (2 يونيو 2010)

مشكور عالموضوع المتجدد فعلا"!


----------



## moneebhamid (5 يونيو 2010)

thanx


----------



## medenergy (5 يونيو 2010)

thanks


----------



## major mizo (5 يونيو 2010)

*67*

الكتاب جميل ع فكرة .. انا تصفحت فيه شوية .. لقيت فيه حاجات مفيدة بجد


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (7 يونيو 2010)

نزلته وواضح أنه جيد
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## الفيزيائي22 (20 يوليو 2010)

مشكورررررررررر جدا بارك الله بيك


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (21 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس مازن .. الكتاب ممتاز ، ولك الشكر
مع تحياتي ،،


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 يوليو 2010)

للرفع................


----------



## rafour02 (22 يوليو 2010)

جزززززززززززززززززززززززاك الله كل الخير وووووووووو انت مشكوووووووووووووور
على الكتاب المفيد


----------



## okab73 (22 يوليو 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووور جدا*​


----------



## mmagdy (22 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## محمود33 (29 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## صالح عدو (22 ديسمبر 2010)

بورك فيك و ألهمك الله القدرة على المزيد


----------



## nabe (22 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (22 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر يابشمهندس


----------



## khamis alnamani (14 يناير 2012)

اشكرك اخي العزيز على هذا الكتاب المفيد


----------



## الكبير74 (6 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا*

شكرا


----------



## eng.karim ali (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا والف شكر


----------



## زيزوابونعيم (8 فبراير 2012)

الله يكرمك يا اخي ومشكووور للاهتمام والمجهود


----------



## mahmoud mamdouh46 (15 يونيو 2012)

تسلم


----------



## mostafa_mobset (16 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## tfali (23 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يخليك و يحفظك-بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسين عبدالهادي (23 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس / أكرم محمود (26 يونيو 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## hamzawey92 (8 أغسطس 2012)

thanks


----------



## osama_wwf (8 أغسطس 2012)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------

